# shetland pony help



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

hello well iv gone and brought a shetland pony he was very cheap and has all the papers etc 
i need to no how to get into breading ie stud , fees how to advitise 
he has done it before :whistling2: 
do they come to us or do we go to them :lol2:
sorry for my spelling


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i dont really know much on ponies but dont the ponies normally go out to the females to studd 

sure someone who knows will pop up lol and give you proper advice lol


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Normally you advertise your pony for stud in magazines, on websites etc, with a either a 'no foal - no fee' or 'no foal -free 2nd covering' guarantee, so if the mare does not concieve they either get a refund or a free second go. Your stallion will need to be tested and certified free of sexually transmitted infections including CEM, EVA etc by a vet, and the mare must also be tested negative 24 hours before coming to stud. Your stallion should also be registered with the Shetland Pony Studbook Society (SPSS) UK.

Depending on his confirmation, temperament and colour/markings, stud fees for SPSS registered stallions typically vary from £50 to £100 for very desireable traits, eg. stallions proven to throw appaloosa or cremello foals.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

9Red said:


> Depending on his confirmation, temperament and colour/markings, stud fees for SPSS registered stallions typically vary from £50 to £100 for very desireable traits, eg. stallions proven to throw appaloosa or cremello foals.


Bloody hell, that's cheap!! Costs more to get a cat mated!!!


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

you used to have to have a lisence to keep a stallion but I don't know if that still applies?


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

well thanks loads im getting a clue he has a passport and papers which is good and the bloke said he charges £100 a pop for him 
hes a colored pony light tan and white and hes so small iv seen shetlands before they were bigger by far i will try and get a pic on tomorrow 
thanks for your reply


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

annsimpson1 said:


> you used to have to have a lisence to keep a stallion but I don't know if that still applies?


god i hope not iv not got one lol ill have to look into that.it was an inpolce buy went out to buy a mower and came back with him 
very cute tho


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

You also have to think whether you will allow the stallion to run with his mare or if it will be a controled mating, when we were on a stud we never kept a stallion but where ever the mares went they had a 'teaser' and the mares back hooves were padded to prevent her kicking and the tail always had a bandage on plus the mating took place in a very controled area mind you that was thoroughbreds. However you wouldn't want your pony injured by a nasty tempered mare, you may also have to be carefull of any other ponies near where your stallion is kept as some owners of mares don't want them brought into season or your pony trying to get out to a mare nearby.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

I assume the lisence was or is because of the damage a stallion could do, so I suppose the lisence would be through the local council or similar so they knew you had one.


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

annsimpson1 said:


> You also have to think whether you will allow the stallion to run with his mare or if it will be a controled mating, when we were on a stud we never kept a stallion but where ever the mares went they had a 'teaser' and the mares back hooves were padded to prevent her kicking and the tail always had a bandage on plus the mating took place in a very controled area mind you that was thoroughbreds. However you wouldn't want your pony injured by a nasty tempered mare, you may also have to be carefull of any other ponies near where your stallion is kept as some owners of mares don't want them brought into season or your pony trying to get out to a mare nearby.


i no this might sound strange cause i no abit about hourses as my dad breads galderlanders and i should ring and ask him but im a bit imbarrist :lol2:he will take the p"$$ 
he is in my back garden it is a big garden bout half an acer so he fine in regards to other hourses 
sorry about my spelling im crap atit


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

An impulse buy on something like a stallion shetland pony is in my book, a tad irresponsible. I trust he has quite a bit of secure land to wander which is suitable for livestock, a sheltered area and that you know about dietry requirements, hoof trimming, innoculations etc??

Now, as for studding, the £50 - £100 is cheap as feorag says. It varies very greatly for horses. A top bred much desired stallion stud fee could go into the thousands. My mum keeps horses and used to breed them when she was younger.

Just to reiterate, please contact DEFRA in regards to keeping a Shetland in a back garden. I am not 100% sure either way, but there may well be laws against this.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd imagine the same safety things apply whatever the size of the animal, you wouldn't want your pony lamed for the rest of the year, ie back shoes if any removed etc and can you get boots that small?. The only shetland breeders I know about have the mares as well and run them in groups, and aren't there height guidelines for them maybe you have a minature as some of the traditional ones are a reasonable size. You'll need to do some research on its breed lines, I'd think that would be very fascinating and look forward to a photo, does the pony move well or ever been shown? if not doing a few in hand classes could make the stud fee's better, a few wins or good places always look good on an advert plus researching the background, any winners there might make a difference.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

a half an acre should be plenty if its managed as being very hardy ponies Shetlands are best kept on poor ground rather than rich grazing, you can always section it off, trying to keep the weight off them is more of a problem rather than the other way. They'd need very little food apart from hay and maybe a few grass cubes even if shown they'd still not need a lot and as long as they have somewhere to shelter from the worst wind/rain they'd be fine, they are built to survive in the shetland isles where there's very few trees/ strong winds and loads of rain/snow. Some blacksmiths don't like dealing with the tinies so you'll have to find a midget one or stand it on a table:mf_dribble:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

mattm said:


> An impulse buy on something like a stallion shetland pony is in my book, a tad irresponsible. I trust he has quite a bit of secure land to wander which is suitable for livestock, a sheltered area and that you know about dietry requirements, hoof trimming, innoculations etc??
> 
> Now, as for studding, the £50 - £100 is cheap as feorag says. It varies very greatly for horses. A top bred much desired stallion stud fee could go into the thousands. My mum keeps horses and used to breed them when she was younger.
> 
> Just to reiterate, please contact DEFRA in regards to keeping a Shetland in a back garden. I am not 100% sure either way, but there may well be laws against this.


 

i was thinking the same thing tbh.
when you bought him did he come with required passport?
i know when i had horses it wasnt allowed to keep horses in gardens or near built up residents due to smell all it takes is for one neighbour to complain.
:lol2: i love horses but would never buy one on impulse espesh not a stallion regardless of its size good luck.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

I think the poster lives in wales and unless in a city most of the welsh houses that I've seen don't have a lot of neibours, I don't know of many town houses that have half acre gardens, so I'd imagine she doesn't live on a housing estate. The poster also said that the pony has a passport and papers, plus if her father breeds gelderlands then she must have a fair amount of knowlege, you don't grow up in a horsey family without learning something.


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

Contact defra as someone said I think you will find your not allowed to keep a pony in the garden, you will also have to contact the local council (could be wrong as its been a couple of years since I had horses). 
Get vet checks done, and keep these done on a regular basis as anyone wanting to use your boy will want a full medical history, also they will want to know about his bloodlines so it could be worthwhile reserching that and getting somesort of paper work typed up, so if people ask you have it ready to go. You also said about his size shetlands can be on the small size, but I would also get this checked. 
If this guy you brought him from has breed from him before I would ask for more info so you can show that he is a broven breeder. 
Breeding horses isnt a easy run you will also need to take out insurance, and take into account things like when he goes off to mate what happens if he damages something at their property (not sure if this would be covered by their insurance), also take into account his health and dont over breed, it is stressful for some horses being taken around to different places etc so he will need to be in tip top condition. 
Also as he will be travelling id invest in some good travel boots/rug etc (dont know if you have these already)
But best of luck and look forward to seeing the pics :2thumb:


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

If we're "going by the book" so to speak, half an acre is not enough even for a single shetland, really. It can work though...but I still have my reservations about the stallion being an impulse buy.

Some fish as an impulse buy? Maybe some stick insects or Giant African Land Snails at a push - but a stallion shetland? Now i've heard everything lol. 

If you do have nearby neighbours (and they don't even have to be that close) they could get funny. I should think environmental health and DEFRA will have something to say...

At the end of the day I want to hope & think that you know what you're doing and the pony will be well looked after and has everything he needs, but also i'm a little confused as to why you're thinking of breeding him so soon??? How long have you had him again?


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

loverings said he came with the paperwork so i'm guessing this is the passport.

I'm wondering though if he also came with a pedigree and also if you've seen his previous offspring before you consider breeding?

Lastly...pics! He sounds cute.


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

unless its changed aswell I think you have to register as a breeder, i know they did this as a way of tracking bloodlines, It might not apply to shetlands but when i looked into breeding my male i got told i would have to register otherwise none of the foals would be classed as a pure breed (mine was a rare breed though so not sure as it goes with other breeds)
And bare in mind if you do have to register I would have thought you would have to declare it as an income. 
Defra should help you out with everything.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes good point above.

Sorry I know I keep adding a reply but I always think of something else afterwards - in regard to having a license for a stallion, I *think* you no longer require them now (that's what my mum is saying but she hasn't kept stallions for years and now only keeps geldings and mares).

The reason most people do not "like" stallions is because they have a reputation of being very naughty. They are also incredible escape artists - if they get a whif of a mare on a wind they'll be off (and they can pickup a scent from a long distance). So this is also something worth thinking about. Before my mum had her own paddocks and stabling she would never be able to get livery for a stallion - it's almost impossible what with everyone elses' mares around lol.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

isn't the reccomended minimum an acre per 'horse' a what 30inch or near pony can hardly be classed as a horse and if the land is split up and strip grazed and is decent land then it should be plenty, turn a tiny pony out in a big feild full of grass and it will be ill in a very short time if not dead. We to have had horses/ponies for many years and the native breeds do best on next to nothing, we used to have what was known as the 'starvation' paddock for them which had to be used to stop them getting laminitus and they'd still hang onto the weight. The other choice was to stand them in the stable for long times which I never liked doing, lunging was about the only way to excersise as they aren't used for work as they would be in the shetland isles.


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

mattm said:


> An impulse buy on something like a stallion shetland pony is in my book, a tad irresponsible. I trust he has quite a bit of secure land to wander which is suitable for livestock, a sheltered area and that you know about dietry requirements, hoof trimming, innoculations etc??
> 
> Now, as for studding, the £50 - £100 is cheap as feorag says. It varies very greatly for horses. A top bred much desired stallion stud fee could go into the thousands. My mum keeps horses and used to breed them when she was younger.
> 
> Just to reiterate, please contact DEFRA in regards to keeping a Shetland in a back garden. I am not 100% sure either way, but there may well be laws against this.


 like iv said before but i will put it in better wording i live on a gypsey sight now with a load of my family and i have half an acer as a back garden so thats fine i grow up with hourses so i no more than you think just not 2 sure on ponys of that size 
i was always going to get a hourse anyway cause i no lots on big breads i look after my animals 100% all the way weather its inpolce or not


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

annsimpson1 said:


> I'd imagine the same safety things apply whatever the size of the animal, you wouldn't want your pony lamed for the rest of the year, ie back shoes if any removed etc and can you get boots that small?. The only shetland breeders I know about have the mares as well and run them in groups, and aren't there height guidelines for them maybe you have a minature as some of the traditional ones are a reasonable size. You'll need to do some research on its breed lines, I'd think that would be very fascinating and look forward to a photo, does the pony move well or ever been shown? if not doing a few in hand classes could make the stud fee's better, a few wins or good places always look good on an advert plus researching the background, any winners there might make a difference.


im thinking of wintering him in this year see how he goes my oh is building him a stable 
and the bloke said hes a full blooded shetland he is only 3 or 4 years so maybe still got a bit more growing hourses stop about 3 or 4 i think im a bit rusty on that 
and as for showing i was thinking of doing somthing like that would be a good lath anyway see what happens im hoping his bread lines would be on his papers when i get them he really is beautiful my doby is bigger than him when i first saw him i thought he was a fallabella


----------



## PinkSnake (Sep 1, 2006)

What is his registered name and his breeding?? Anyone that is seriously interested in using him for stud would also want to know what his show record is and that of his progeny. Shetland ponies are 10 a penny, especially poorly bred ones, even with papers. Your best bet would be to geld him and keep him as a pet.


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

annsimpson1 said:


> a half an acre should be plenty if its managed as being very hardy ponies Shetlands are best kept on poor ground rather than rich grazing, you can always section it off, trying to keep the weight off them is more of a problem rather than the other way. They'd need very little food apart from hay and maybe a few grass cubes even if shown they'd still not need a lot and as long as they have somewhere to shelter from the worst wind/rain they'd be fine, they are built to survive in the shetland isles where there's very few trees/ strong winds and loads of rain/snow. Some blacksmiths don't like dealing with the tinies so you'll have to find a midget one or stand it on a table:mf_dribble:


 thats what i thought it geting his food right size wise and how much there is plenty out there for him theres trees out the back for shelter and the oh building a stable do u think hell need a salt lick lol
and really a table wouldnt be a bad idea lol my dog bigger than him :lol2:he is great really if i didnt live in a caravan id give him a dog bed inside lol


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

rach666 said:


> i was thinking the same thing tbh.
> when you bought him did he come with required passport?
> i know when i had horses it wasnt allowed to keep horses in gardens or near built up residents due to smell all it takes is for one neighbour to complain.
> :lol2: i love horses but would never buy one on impulse espesh not a stallion regardless of its size good luck.


right i will say it again im living on a gypsey sight with my family and my back garden is a field with grass and shelter via trees and soon stable i was going to get a hourse in a few months anyway asi live by big fields the pony has plenty of room and my family wouldnt dob me in lol
he has a passport and all his papers which im going up to get in the morning


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

salt lick def wouldnt do him any harm, if his got trees i used to get parsnips etc, bored the centre out and hang them out of the trees in different places and my stallion used to love it. 
Also is there any mares nearby ? if so keep a very close eye on him, beau once went through (and I mean WENT through) 3 solid post and rail fences to get to a mare, and Id only left him in the paddock for 20 mins whilst I poo picked his paddock and did some repairs. My fault really but i learnt the hard way when i ended up with a bill for new fencing :lol2:


----------



## PinkSnake (Sep 1, 2006)

loverings said:


> he has a passport and all his papers which im going up to get in the morning


Just so you know the horses passport must stay with the horse at all times, that is a legal requirement.


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

annsimpson1 said:


> I think the poster lives in wales and unless in a city most of the welsh houses that I've seen don't have a lot of neibours, I don't know of many town houses that have half acre gardens, so I'd imagine she doesn't live on a housing estate. The poster also said that the pony has a passport and papers, plus if her father breeds gelderlands then she must have a fair amount of knowlege, you don't grow up in a horsey family without learning something.


aww thanks i wouldnt inpolce buy if i couldnt look after it i just meant a shetland wasnt on my list of animals but i have got the land to keep him or i wouldnt have got him it was just help on studing him out 
thanks for you reply iv worked at stables just not for anything this size lol


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

mattm said:


> If we're "going by the book" so to speak, half an acre is not enough even for a single shetland, really. It can work though...but I still have my reservations about the stallion being an impulse buy.
> 
> Some fish as an impulse buy? Maybe some stick insects or Giant African Land Snails at a push - but a stallion shetland? Now i've heard everything lol.
> 
> ...


 hello there right i have a big enough field for him i was geting a hourse because there is bigger fields around me i live on a gypsey sight i have loads of family on the gypsey sight which is where i got him from my hole life has been hourses via my dad but big hourses i always look after my animals i also have 2 raccoons and a skunk and 2 dogs which i also look after with every breath in my body 
iv only just got him this week got the vet round next week and having his hoofs sorted in the week iv got haylage coming ready for the winter etc do you want me to carrie on yes it was inpolce buy but wouldnt have got him if i couldnt look after him im not thick 
why am i going to bread from him cause i can it not going to be all the time but if someone wantsago then wayhay


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

> The other choice was to stand them in the stable for long times which I never liked doing, lunging was about the only way to excersise as they aren't used for work as they would be in the shetland isles.


I know about the risks of laminitis and the like, like I said my mum has kept and bred and trained horses all of her life, and has 3 horses now. She also has to manage her own land and stabling.

Now, if like you say your shetlands had such small acreage then lunging all the time is very boring and not benefitial for them. Perhaps you should have looked into long reigning too. Also there are ways around excessive grass consumtion such as grazing muzzles which are very effective and don't limit exercise. Shetlands are known to suffer with obesity fairly regularly so exercise is important.

A shetland is classed as needing the same amount of land as any. That is like saying a jack russell doesn't need as much walking as a great dane.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

I see, so "wayhey" is your excuse for breeding. I wish you everyluck and healthy, worthwhile foals


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

mattm said:


> Yes good point above.
> 
> Sorry I know I keep adding a reply but I always think of something else afterwards - in regard to having a license for a stallion, I *think* you no longer require them now (that's what my mum is saying but she hasn't kept stallions for years and now only keeps geldings and mares).
> 
> The reason most people do not "like" stallions is because they have a reputation of being very naughty. They are also incredible escape artists - if they get a whif of a mare on a wind they'll be off (and they can pickup a scent from a long distance). So this is also something worth thinking about. Before my mum had her own paddocks and stabling she would never be able to get livery for a stallion - it's almost impossible what with everyone elses' mares around lol.


 he has a pretty good temperment and theres no escape its sorted


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

annsimpson1 said:


> isn't the reccomended minimum an acre per 'horse' a what 30inch or near pony can hardly be classed as a horse and if the land is split up and strip grazed and is decent land then it should be plenty, turn a tiny pony out in a big feild full of grass and it will be ill in a very short time if not dead. We to have had horses/ponies for many years and the native breeds do best on next to nothing, we used to have what was known as the 'starvation' paddock for them which had to be used to stop them getting laminitus and they'd still hang onto the weight. The other choice was to stand them in the stable for long times which I never liked doing, lunging was about the only way to excersise as they aren't used for work as they would be in the shetland isles.


well my first every pony was a section A walsh mountin pony and all that brings back alot the sepreat fields with next to no grass cause my pony was prown to getting laminitus cause they get bad feet standing in a stable for to long hard floor throw the shavings 
im going to try lunging him see how he takes to it and just taking him out on his lead rope for a walk or trot


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

Tillies reptile rescue said:


> salt lick def wouldnt do him any harm, if his got trees i used to get parsnips etc, bored the centre out and hang them out of the trees in different places and my stallion used to love it.
> Also is there any mares nearby ? if so keep a very close eye on him, beau once went through (and I mean WENT through) 3 solid post and rail fences to get to a mare, and Id only left him in the paddock for 20 mins whilst I poo picked his paddock and did some repairs. My fault really but i learnt the hard way when i ended up with a bill for new fencing :lol2:


 :lol2:my dad had a shier that did that went throw a hedge and tryed to mount the hourse with the rider on it all we herd was i scream and help running up the road bloody funny now but my god that a big hourse


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

PinkSnake said:


> Just so you know the horses passport must stay with the horse at all times, that is a legal requirement.


the bloke live 3 vans up so its not for away and as iv just moved in and he is family im not to worried


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

mattm said:


> I know about the risks of laminitis and the like, like I said my mum has kept and bred and trained horses all of her life, and has 3 horses now. She also has to manage her own land and stabling.
> 
> Now, if like you say your shetlands had such small acreage then lunging all the time is very boring and not benefitial for them. Perhaps you should have looked into long reigning too. Also there are ways around excessive grass consumtion such as grazing muzzles which are very effective and don't limit exercise. Shetlands are known to suffer with obesity fairly regularly so exercise is important.
> 
> A shetland is classed as needing the same amount of land as any. That is like saying a jack russell doesn't need as much walking as a great dane.


 i was thinking of looking into putting him into cart of somesort its all going to be looked into in great detal 
i also said taking him out on a lead rope 
i also grow up with hourses i could have gone to hartbury collage at 16 to get my paperwork which is where my sister is i had my first pony at 6 and then worked up tp galderland and race hourses my dad has right now 15 hourses of his own cart breading and riding etc iv already cheack his hoofs no heat to them his neck is thick but not hard and hes not bloated out and being that i can see him from my window in his field i can see what he is eating and drinking all need are catered for


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Did you mean hay as I think haylage might be a bit rich for him and probably costs more as well, we live in Kent and have some lovely gypsy ponies around us, they come and wash the ponies in the river, some of the coloured cobs are some of the best I've seen for a long time, this particular one was a 2 yr old and really caught my eye, isn't he nice, its a shame he turned his head away.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

9Red said:


> Normally you advertise your pony for stud in magazines, on websites etc, with a either a 'no foal - no fee' or 'no foal -free 2nd covering' guarantee, so if the mare does not concieve they either get a refund or a free second go. Your stallion will need to be tested and certified free of sexually transmitted infections including CEM, EVA etc by a vet, and the mare must also be tested negative 24 hours before coming to stud. Your stallion should also be registered with the Shetland Pony Studbook Society (SPSS) UK.
> 
> Depending on his confirmation, temperament and colour/markings, stud fees for SPSS registered stallions typically vary from £50 to £100 for very desireable traits, eg. stallions proven to throw appaloosa or cremello foals.


 
The Shetland Pony Stud book do nto allow appaloosa or spotted ponies to be registered. There are no purebred spotted shetlands. 



PinkSnake said:


> What is his registered name and his breeding?? Anyone that is seriously interested in using him for stud would also want to know what his show record is and that of his progeny. Shetland ponies are 10 a penny, especially poorly bred ones, even with papers. Your best bet would be to geld him and keep him as a pet.


I absolutely and wholeheartedly agree. This is pretty much akin to someone buying staffy with the intention of breeding. Plenty in rescue and sell for virtually nothing because supply massively outweighs demand. 

The amount of mis-information flying about on this thread is unreal. Firstly, it is extremely unusual to take a stallion to the mare. The mare would almost always visit the stallion, be that a 'walk in' covering, where the mare goes to stud, gets covered and goes straight home again (as is common in the racing industry) or whether the mare stays at the stud, either being covered in hand daily or every other day whilst she is in hand, or left running with the stallion. This means you need land suitable that someone will feel happy leaving their mare. Half an acre is not suitable for this. 

Secondly, I have never heard of needing a licence to keep a stallion in all my years of owning and working with horses. Either some of you are very old (LOL) or people are getting confused with stallions being licenced, which is nothing to do with permission tokeep the stallion, but the fact that the stallion is licenced with a breed or other society, which basically means it has passed the necessary checks/gradings to be 'approved' by that society.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

can I ask how old you are as you may well class me in the 'very old ' catagory:blush:, maybe the person posting is thinking of keeping the stallion for breeding amoung the travelling people rather than on the open market. I know the gypsy's near us do a lot of breeding and selling,maybe the studs are advertised amoung themselves, I'm sure she realizes that she'd have to have the right facility's for mares to come visiting maybe she's thinking of asking her father and isn't it up to her whether she has the pony gelded or not, there are many people on this section of RFUK who seem to breed all sorts of things do you all jump down on them and tell them they should have their animals neutered or spayed. I don't know the young ladies personal situation anymore than any of you or is she a regular poster, she came on her asking a specific question which some of us tried to answer with what we know, breeding racehorses which is what my hubby did is very different from breeding small ponies who might only be used as pets or for small children, I think we all know the difference in value between them. I'm actually surprised that she asked on here in the first place as living where and with whom she does I'd have thought all the knowlege needed was on her doorstep.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've read this thread with great interest and growing dismay to be honest.

It's a long time since I've worked with horses (like 30 years or more) so I haven't commented on the right and wrong ways of keeping them, even though I remember everything I learned in 15 years of living and breathing horses and I know that the mare always goes to the stallion and shetlands are horrendously prone to laminitis.

I would, though, like to comment on some of the things you've said Ann. You said "_maybe she's thinking of asking her father_", but she put in her early post that she was too embarrassed to ask her father for any help because he would take the p*ss", so it doesn't sound like she's going to ask her father for any advice at all!

And your comment "_there are many people on this section of RFUK who seem to breed all sorts of things do you all jump down on them and tell them they should have their animals neutered or spayed_." I have bred cats for almost 20 years and I have to say if someone posted on here that they gone to buy a lawn mower and bought a male pedigree cat instead with the intentions of studding it out, I would not be at all pleased to read that and I would be telling her that she should have the cat neutered. Does that make me a bad person then?

The way that I see it, there are rights and wrongs about buying any animal and taking on the responsibility for that animal and I just think that no thought has been put into the purchase of this stallion at all.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

annsimpson1 said:


> can I ask how old you are as you may well class me in the 'very old ' catagory:blush:, maybe the person posting is thinking of keeping the stallion for breeding amoung the travelling people rather than on the open market. I know the gypsy's near us do a lot of breeding and selling,maybe the studs are advertised amoung themselves, I'm sure she realizes that she'd have to have the right facility's for mares to come visiting maybe she's thinking of asking her father and isn't it up to her whether she has the pony gelded or not, there are many people on this section of RFUK who seem to breed all sorts of things do you all jump down on them and tell them they should have their animals neutered or spayed. I don't know the young ladies personal situation anymore than any of you or is she a regular poster, she came on her asking a specific question which some of us tried to answer with what we know, breeding racehorses which is what my hubby did is very different from breeding small ponies who might only be used as pets or for small children, I think we all know the difference in value between them. I'm actually surprised that she asked on here in the first place as living where and with whom she does I'd have thought all the knowlege needed was on her doorstep.


 
Well, I am 32, but my friend who is almost 60 and was brought up on a farm whch bre dhorses, and has since taken over an dbeen breeding horses herself for forty years (to a high standard, I must say, both rachorses and Horse of the Year Show Winners) has never hear dof a licence needed in order to own a stallion either. So, unless you're much older than her, I wouldn't class you as 'very old'. 

The fact is, the OP does not realise she needs the facilities for mares to come to her, she didn't even know if she'd need to visit the mares or they would come to the stallion, so how could she know she'd need suitable land? 

Shetland ponies are not only used for pets or small children, there is a huge showing scene involving shetland ponies (and other native breeds, for that matter) and plenty of adults own them for themselves, and work them. Regardless of the purpose the animal is bred for, it doesn't mean it shoul dbe any less well considered. Breeding from poor stock more often than not produces poor stock, and a pony or horse with poor confortmation is far more likely to have related illnesses in later life. 

As for people breeding animals and no-one saying anything, I generally don't approve of any irresponsible breeding, but do not know much about cats etc. I do know a lot about both dogs and horses, and so do feel the need to comment where i have experience and when I see on a daily basis the situation caused by the irresponsible breeding of these animals.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

But again untill a picture has been posted we have no idea of whether the pony is any good or not or of its breeding or if its suitable for showing, even then who are we to say. One person's idea of a nice animal can be totally different from someone elses and any owner should think that their animal is nice. I just think that saying it should be gelded is jumping the gun without knowing all the facts and I still think you can only suggest not tell. I to am against indescriminate breeding from badly made stock but we don't know that this pony isn't worth breeding from and surely that would be up to the person who owns the mare as to whether they wanted to use the stud, its not like the poster is suggesting that she buys some mares and breeds herself if the pony isn't any good then she'll not get any customers.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

annsimpson1 said:


> But again untill a picture has been posted we have no idea of whether the pony is any good or not or of its breeding or if its suitable for showing, even then who are we to say. One person's idea of a nice animal can be totally different from someone elses and any owner should think that their animal is nice. I just think that saying it should be gelded is jumping the gun without knowing all the facts and I still think you can only suggest not tell. I to am against indescriminate breeding from badly made stock but we don't know that this pony isn't worth breeding from and surely that would be up to the person who owns the mare as to whether they wanted to use the stud, its not like the poster is suggesting that she buys some mares and breeds herself *if the pony isn't any good then she'll not get any customers*.


 
If only that were true! The average person is more interested in using the cute stallion down the street that is easy to get to than thinking properly about breeding a quality animal. Along with the fact that plenty of people who own horses (especially these days when anyone can own one, not just those who know what they are doing) wouldn't know good conformation if it hit them in the face. 

The OP apparently went (three doors away) to get a lawnmower and happened to get a quality shetland stallion with it's papers. Only, the papers or passport weren't available at the time and haven't been brought to her since, despite the previous owner living so close. For a start, they are on very dodgy ground buying a pony without seeing a passport. They may be lucky and have a wonderful example of the breed, but that doesn't mean that it should be bred from. The owner clearly has no interest in shetland ponies, or bettering the quality of the breed, so they should not be breeding, IMO.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

well if the poster wants to pm me to talk then please feel free I as would appear to be the only unbiased person on this post. I'd like to think I can give advise to just talk to someone without trying to influence or force my opiniums on them, I have come accross the 'know it alls' in the horsey world many times before including those who turn their nose up at you because your daughter is riding loan ponies on borrowed equipement and showed them that you don't need to be rich to do well with ponies/horses and you can keep them just as well without spending a fortune, my daughter ended up doing the county circuit, all the senior pony club teams and going on to work with point to pointers and all on a very tight budget and never owning her own pony. At the end she was offered animals to work/show simply because she could get the best out of most animals so I can symathise with the 'little' person who maybe doesn't fit in with the 'crowd', so get in touch if you wish to talk.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

annsimpson1 said:


> well if the poster wants to pm me to talk then please feel free I as would appear to be the only unbiased person on this post. I'd like to think I can give advise to just talk to someone without trying to influence or force my opiniums on them, I have come accross the 'know it alls' in the horsey world many times before including those who turn their nose up at you because your daughter is riding loan ponies on borrowed equipement and showed them that you don't need to be rich to do well with ponies/horses and you can keep them just as well without spending a fortune, my daughter ended up doing the county circuit, all the senior pony club teams and going on to work with point to pointers and all on a very tight budget and never owning her own pony. At the end she was offered animals to work/show simply because she could get the best out of most animals so I can symathise with the 'little' person who maybe doesn't fit in with the 'crowd', so get in touch if you wish to talk.


 
What on earth are you on about?! This has nothing to do with snobbery, but ethics. I myself grew up having one lesson a fornight, paid for by my Grandparents, and then working for rides until I got a job at 13 washing up in the local pub kitchen to earn enough money to pay for my own loan pony. I had a few horses on loan, and worked with horses, but didn't actually own my first horse until I was married with two children. I have afforded my horses the same way as I have afforded my other animals, but going without other things that aren't as important. So, a snob is the last thing I am, but I am knowledgable about horses.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think the person is very irresponsible to go out and on impulse by a pony, think that its fine to stick it in the back garden, clearly she knows very little if anything about ponies/ horse. I think she saw it and saw pound signs, and she as the attitude when asked about breeding him "cause i can". If she's been round horses since she was 6 she should know whether its a pony or horse something about them even if its only basic stuff.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

and I also consider myself knowlegable and have also spent many years with them both teaching and keeping but this isn't about who has the most knowlege is it, I don't like being put down anymore than you.


----------



## missy_moo (Oct 9, 2008)

When i had my mare and was thinking about putting her to a stallion,it took my ages to find one that i thought was right for her,i went to see lots of stallions talked to all the owners and went to see where she would be kept.I know there was a few yards that were a big no. I wanted something secure with a very experienced owner who knew the ropes and someone i could trust 100% to care for her. All mares and stallions should have their jabs upto date etc.
I wanted something that has a good show record and perfect conformation (though all studs should..) 
I believe anyone that owns a horse and a stallion should know what they are doing,ive used to go to sales everyweek and know that shetlands go for next to nothing so again i hope people who are breeding them are doing so to breed exellent examples and not just to have a cute foal as there are so many out there that need homes already.I know to many people that breed because they think its a cheap way to get a foal and with the stud fee and vet bills,livery,feed etc etc its just not true.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

I was trying to say that its as much responsiblity on the mares owners part to choose a good stallion and to only breed from your mare if you have a use for the foal or its going to be worth breeding ie sellable for a purpose. We went to the Beaulieu Sales in the new forest last year not to buy but because we were there on holiday and I was very pleasantly surprised with both the quality and the prices the foals/yearlings were making, I always thought that no care was given into breeding them and was expecting the worst, however it seems that they now only run a few good stallions and the animals were all in good health and would make nice riding ponies plus the prices were mostly around or over 100 guineas so out of the old meat mans interest. There were RSPCA inspectors walking around and the whole thing wasn't an unpleasant experience I saw no ill treatment or poorly animals a few looked a bit young to be taken away from mum but that was about it. If I was buying there were some really lovely donkey foals I could have taken home.:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

annsimpson1 said:


> and I also consider myself knowlegable and have also spent many years with them both teaching and keeping but this isn't about who has the most knowlege is it, I don't like being put down anymore than you.


I'm still trying to work out who was putting you down??

We all have our own opinions and goodness knows that has been said on this forum more times than I can remember. However, everyone has a right to give their own opinion, because this is an open forum, but because someone disagrees with you doesn't mean they're putting you down.

A responsible person puts thought into breeding _before_ they buy their breeding stock, not after they've bought it!


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

feorag said:


> A responsible person puts thought into breeding _before_ they buy their breeding stock, not after they've bought it!


The sentence with the most sense here. I know nothing about horses, won't say i do. But i most def agree with this statement.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

In an ideal world there would be no impulse buying, no animals for sale in petshops, but we don't live in that world and I would be the first to admit I've brought things on impulse including myself and a couple of freinds buying 2 donkey mares and a donkey foal at a sale years ago because they were being crammed into a lorry so full that the driver couldn't shut the ramp, and the foal was being trampled having fallen to the floor, needless to say the inspector wasn't around when needed and we didn't think twice. It cost us to find someone to take them to my freinds house and then had to find homes for them but we couldn't leave them there. We had to search our bags to get the cash together but I think the man who owned lorry wouldn't have left the field alive if he hadn't taken the money we had to offer and a group of angry upset women is not to be argued with. I would have put them in my garden if needed rather than see that happen, the majority of the people who post on here and in the shelled section (my usual home) have brought their animal on impulse esepecially the turtles and end up on the forums asking for help or advise are we supposed to turn them all away or make them regret asking their qusetion or being honest in the first place. I think acting impulsively is something we can all own up to and is in human nature to be that way.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, I think you're missing the point!

Having bought your donkeys and foals to rescue them from a very unpleasant experience, did you then immediately think about studding them out?? I doubt it!! Similarly I doubt most of the people on here who have bought an animal on impulse have immediately thought about 'selling' its services to make money.

This girl says her father has bred horses all her life, she has grown up with horses and knows lots of stuff and she is surrounded by family on this site, so why is she asking for help on an open forum??


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

I assume that when she brought the pony she was obviously well aware it was a stallion and had been used as a stud before, she says that in her first post, the impulse was not so much to a buy a pony but to buy a stud animal, she must have discussed the stud use with the seller in order to know that it had already been used as a stallion so I'd then assume that the pony was brought for that purpose, not buy it then decide to use it. If you just wanted a pony you wouldn't pick a stallion, maybe pound signs did flash or the idea that it could be a little business, a way of making some money but whats the harm in that, if she has the place to keep and the knowlege to look after it, which I beleive she has. Most people that breed from their animals do it to make some money whether its to keep their other pets or for some other reason you are making some money, I have bred my first two hatchling tortoises its taken me two years to get to this point and they were bred to sell, does that make me wrong, the money will probably be used up on the other animals I have but I'm still selling them and making money, did I see pound signs when I brought my torts, did I intend to breed I certainly intended to have a go, will I try next year? yes I will but if I don't have a better fertility rate in the eggs then I won't be doing it again.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

annsimpson1 said:


> Most people that breed from their animals do it to make some money whether its to keep their other pets or for some other reason you are making some money, I have bred my first two hatchling tortoises its taken me two years to get to this point and they were bred to sell, does that make me wrong, the money will probably be used up on the other animals I have but I'm still selling them and making money, did I see pound signs when I brought my torts, did I intend to breed I certainly intended to have a go, will I try next year? yes I will but if I don't have a better fertility rate in the eggs then I won't be doing it again.


Of course it doesn't make you wrong to breed animals to sell! But whether you will make a profit remains to be seen - I know I didn't in 15 years of breeding cats!! Most of my litters barely covered their own expense, a few left me with a little left over and a lot cost me money! That's the nature of breeding.

What I do know is that when I decided I was ready to breed I'd been keeping cats (and dogs when I bred my dog) for a number of years beforehand. That is *my animals*, not my parents! And I did my research about how to go about it _before_ ever I bought anything to breed.

It's obvious that the OP doesn't know how to stud out a pony otherwise she wouldn't be asking and the fact that she went to buy a mower and bought this pony instead shows that she didn't do any research first.

But I think I've said all there is to say on this thread, because I feel like I'm just wasting time.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

I didn't say I made a profit! but had I had all 8 eggs fertile then I might have done: victory:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

What a ridiculous thing to say.

I've never made a profit or wanted to - most responsible breeders breed to better their chosen animal/breed/variety and improve on health and temperament, and most end up out of pocket, not making a profit!

But then I think the idea of "so what if she wants to breed a bad stallion, it's the mare's owner's responsibility to pick a good one" is also incredibly ignorant. Of course it is, that doesn't mean that someone with a stallion of dubious quality should still offer their services.


----------



## PinkSnake (Sep 1, 2006)

If she wants to use him on SPSBS mares then he will have to of course be also registered with them and licenced to cover mares.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

midori said:


> If only that were true! The average person is more interested in using the cute stallion down the street that is easy to get to than thinking properly about breeding a quality animal. Along with the fact that plenty of people who own horses (especially these days when anyone can own one, not just those who know what they are doing) wouldn't know good conformation if it hit them in the face.
> 
> The OP apparently went (three doors away) to get a lawnmower and happened to get a quality shetland stallion with it's papers. Only, the papers or passport weren't available at the time and haven't been brought to her since, despite the previous owner living so close. For a start, they are on very dodgy ground buying a pony without seeing a passport. They may be lucky and have a wonderful example of the breed, but that doesn't mean that it should be bred from. The owner clearly has no interest in shetland ponies, or bettering the quality of the breed, so they should not be breeding, IMO.


this is where i stopped reading!!! 

YOU do not have a say on what the OP buys or does with her pet nor does anybody else if she studds it she studds it there is no way to make her do something she doesn want to ! 

"Why do i bother on here anymore" is probably what the OP is thinking i have seen her get trouble on here before

NOW THEN

TO THE OP

YOU DO NOT DESERVE TO BE TREATED LIKE MUKK I KNOW THAT I HAVE ALMOST AND DID AT ONE POINT BUY N ANIMAL THAT I DIDNT HAVE FULL KNOWLAGE OF AND DO YOU KNOW WHAT I THINK OF IT?? GOOD ON YOU! ANY TOM JACK OR HARRY COULD HAVE GOT THE STALLION BUT IT HAS GONE TO WHAT I WOULD SAY GOOD HANDS BECAUSE SHE HAS THE EXPERIENCE WITH THE BIGGER HORSES AND HAS BEEN AROUND HORSES FOR A WHILE SHE WILL HAVE A SLIGHT IDEA HOW SHE LOOKS AFTER IT

ALSO AS TO THE "SHE WHENT THREE DOORS DOWN TO BUY A LAWN MOWER" how do you know there wasnt a man outside the caravan three down saying to passers by look at this beatiful stallion he could be yours for 90 squid!

it would sidetrack many people also he could just coincidently live three caravans down and was stood outside the garden center after all alot of people that have land would go there only common sence??

EDIT: after reading the last few post's i had treacle about 4 months after buying her and i mated her! but i knew what i was doing and had more of an idea than most petshops and had good homes lined up for them they also where incredably social i have cat to back me up on that i also made a slight profit that has gone to moonbeam my next BREEDING female some breaders pick stock for breeding and pet purposes hence that i let cat know that if i got moonbeam from her i would be breeding her and cat is awere of it !


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> this is where i stopped reading!!!
> 
> YOU do not have a say on what the OP buys or does with her pet nor does anybody else if she studds it she studds it there is no way to make her do something she doesn want to !
> 
> ...


That would be ironic, because I am thinking the exact same thing. 

She says she knows how to look after horses, but from what she has posted, that isn't apparent. For a start, feeding haylage to Shetlands is a bit risky, as they are so prone to lammy, hay would be a much better choice. Even people who have been around horses for years do not realise that laminitis is one of the biggest killers of horses and ponies in this country. Someone's Dad owning horses does not mean they know how to look after them themsleves. My Dad's an electrician, but I barely know how to wire a plug... 



Of course, people can do what they want. And they do. They can and will breed from dogs, cats, rats, gerbils, hamsters, horses, whatever indiscriminately. The fact that they do is one of the reasons that there are so many in rescue, and there are so many with health problems, some of which could be directly related to the lack of knowledge of the person breeding. I once knew of someone who bred two merle collies otgether and then wondered why she had more than half a litter of deaf puppies. Ofcourse, she could do what she wanted, and it was no-one elses business.... :bash:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

midori said:


> That would be ironic, because I am thinking the exact same thing.
> 
> She says she knows how to look after horses, but from what she has posted, that isn't apparent. For a start, feeding haylage to Shetlands is a bit risky, as they are so prone to lammy, hay would be a much better choice. Even people who have been around horses for years do not realise that laminitis is one of the biggest killers of horses and ponies in this country. Someone's Dad owning horses does not mean they know how to look after them themsleves. My Dad's an electrician, but I barely know how to wire a plug...
> 
> ...


but then i have always grown up with dogs and i know alot more about dogs than most people in my school so tbh i dissagree because if i had grown up without pets then i wouldnt know anything about them

its like saying "i never had any pets when i was a child thats why i wont have any" they wont have them because they dont know what its like to have them so dont want to get into it meaning there childeran wont ect ect

and yeah she did that! tripped the fuse and knows for the next time

see what i did with the fuse 

my mum was a PA i know nothing about how to look after old people

my dad is a truck driver it doesnt interest me in the slightest i will never fallow his path

im good at art nobody in my family are good at it 
im OK at cooking my aunt does food in her pub
im rubbish at georgraphy my grandad is great at it
i love animals and big bread dogs
my dad loves JRT
i like small furries the furthest my mom goes is quilson and teddy !! so how can your statement mean anything true?


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

What I said was, someone's Dad owning horses does not mean they know how to look after them. 

The Op has already suggested she hasn't learnt much from her Dad, as her Dad breeds Gelderlanders and yet she isn't sure if a stallion visits mares or mares visit the stallion, so point proven, I think...


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

annsimpson1 said:


> well if the poster wants to pm me to talk then please feel free I* as would appear to be the only unbiased person on this post.* I'd like to think I can give advise to just talk to someone without trying to influence or force my opiniums on them, I have come accross the 'know it alls' in the horsey world many times before including those who turn their nose up at you because your daughter is riding loan ponies on borrowed equipement and showed them that you don't need to be rich to do well with ponies/horses and you can keep them just as well without spending a fortune, my daughter ended up doing the county circuit, all the senior pony club teams and going on to work with point to pointers and all on a very tight budget and never owning her own pony. At the end she was offered animals to work/show simply because she could get the best out of most animals so I can symathise with the 'little' person who maybe doesn't fit in with the 'crowd', so get in touch if you wish to talk.


I have not been biased at all, I come from a romany family and have had to put up with alot of the "know it alls" in the horse world, some who even tried to get me kicked out of shows and competitions, so I know what it is like, I have offered advice which i feel was needed, I can tell you now alot of my family live on sites and keep horses and have had people reporting them to the rspca, but as they all contacted DEFRA for advice and also to let them know they have horses their and my cousin even asked defra out to see how the horses were being kept, as soon as they was told to the RSPCA they backed off. 
Yes I dont agree with breeding straight away and something like a shetland as someone else said is a nightmare as there is so many around. 
We had 3 shetlands and used to loan them out for 3 months of a year to riding for the disabled, and they loved it. 
To the poster, I would try and see if you can track someone down who has experence working with small breeds and carts as I know our shetlands did very well with carts, and if he takes well to it maybe start taking him to competitions ?? 
Someone also said about not having to liecense a stallion, I think it depends on breed, I had a suffolk punch (rare breed) so he had to be registered more so they can keep track on the breed, at the end of the day it wont cost the psoter anything to find all this information out and I know I would rather do my homework and makesure I am doing everything correctly then find out at a later date that I have missed out on doing something. 
@ the poster (sorry forgot your name ) shetlands are a nightmare for going lame there are plenty of good foods out there (allan and page always used to offer a good range and arent expensive) for preventing this and also as you said keeping off rich grass, but again DEFRA are really helpful and will help you out with all the info you need.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

isn't it a shame that all the negative posts seem to have put the op off from posting again, I hope she decides to come back on here but I wouldn't blame her if she doesn't. There has been a lot of talk in the shelled section about how bitchy etc some can be in there and that apparently it has a reputation and is advoided but this one doesn't appear to be very different, in the end we all try to do the best by our animals or at least should and we should be trying to give help/advice and suggestions to anyone who asks not telling them that their animal, which none have seen, is no good and should be gelded etc or that they made a mistake in getting it, the fact is they have brought it and getting them on side means they are far more open to suggestions and far more willing to listen, ask questions and learn. People who are attacked either run a mile or bite back and nobody benefits then.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Since when is constructive criticism "bitchy"? I've seen some very savvy people tell someone she might be making a mistake. Many would agree with them. Surely people need to toughen up somewhat? It'd be much harder finding out when she breeds unhealthy or poor quality horses, and cant find homes for them as they're ten a penny?

I think her best bet is to look into finding a GOOD shetland breeder and asking their advice. I dont mean Uncle Dave round the corner, or Sue off the free ads (names are purely fictional). Someone reputable.

Get them to come out and look him over. Get the relevent health checks done, find out if his parents (and theirs etc) had them done. Then make a decision.

If it were me, and forgive me if I come across as ignorant (as I am when it comes to this kind of community), I would consider waiting til I had a more permanent residence for either myself and animals, or a stables who would take him in for a fee (presumably you can do this - rent a stable?). Keeping a stallion on public property isn't fair on the other people living there, and I'm guessing it's not a very stable (pardon the unintentional pun) or safe place for a large animal.

No-one's saying "dont breed him". Many are saying "please think about this". As has been said, it is completely up to the owner what she does with her animal, but I would hope that she would make the sensible adult and responsible decision to wait until she knew what she was doing. If she's not even sure how to feed him yet, breeding should be a long long way off when she has more experience. Perhaps he could be a pet, she could start showing him (?), and then once her foot is in the horsey world door and her home life is more suitable, get some sound breeding stock?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i love animals and big bread dogs


I could only find a picture of a small dog in some bread.

http://media.funny.co.uk/files/2764.jpg


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> I could only find a picture of a small dog in some bread.
> 
> http://media.funny.co.uk/files/2764.jpg


do you know what lisa i have a few wordss for you

you are one stuck up pice of @#$%

and if you had any consideration for other peopless fealings you would know what its like to not be able to spell or not be able to be as independant as others or how to be a child in thiss day and age

if you had anyy idea how upset i am you would feal the annoyance beaming on you through your computer moniter because to me thats all you are a computer moniter a dell moniter because your so high and mighty behind yyour computer moniter you [email protected]#$ @#$%



a BIG well done to lisaLQ for going offline you jusst saved yoursself a free bitch fight 

please claim your free banana !!


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> do you know what lisa i have a few wordss for you
> 
> you are one stuck up pice of @#$%
> 
> ...


A) Use a spellchecker. 

B) If you want to hurl abuse directly at someone do it via PM, not on a discussion thread.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

9Red said:


> A) Use a spellchecker.
> 
> B) If you want to hurl abuse directly at someone do it via PM, not on a discussion thread.


A) My computer virus thingy wont allow it.

B) okie.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> do you know what lisa i have a few wordss for you
> 
> you are one stuck up pice of @#$%
> 
> ...



I agree with everything LisaLQ said. Connor i think you need to grow up and stop posting such rubbish, it doesn't make you look big. If you acted your age and stop trying to be the big i am then it wouldn't be hard for you to be a child. You go on about spelling well if you concentrated more on your spelling than being down right rude them maybe you would learn to spell.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Cor, talk about over-reacting. I thought it was a cute and funny pic, never mind.

Incidentally - this is a great site that helps me no end with my spelling:

www.dictionary.com

Age is no excuse for ignorance.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Best thing to do would be get in touch with Becky on this forum as she has a Shetland stud. Can i ask why you are breeding him?? Whats his conformation/temperment and bloodline like??? You dont NEED to breed a stallion at all especially in this current climate where people are being told to put their horses down if they cant rehome them cos rescues are full of foals etc.


----------

